# Sauteed Breast of Pheasant with Cranberry Glaze



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 Pheasant breasts 
1 pkg raisins soaked in water to soften
1 bottle Cranberry Grilling sauce
4 tsp oil
salt and pepper

In a large skillet heat 4 tsp of oil over medium-high heat. Remove the skin from the pheasant breasts and season both sides with salt and pepper. Dredge in flour and start sauteing. Cook 4-5 mins per side. They should be light golden brown with an interior temp of 165 degs. Turn off heat and pour cranberry grilling sauce over each breast, Check internal temp. When pheasant is done, you can place your favorite veggies and a side dish of your favorite pasta on serving plate and baste with sauce. Sprinkle raisins on top for garnish.


----------

